# croc sunning himself



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

got bored the other day so i took a couple of pictures of the croc while i had him out in his little outdoor enclosure


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW! your lucky to have one as a pet. Wish i could get one LOL


----------



## ishka (Mar 11, 2008)

very cute


----------



## venus (Mar 11, 2008)

Whoa, how big is he going to get?

I didnt realise you could keep crocs, great pics by the way.


----------



## m.punja (Mar 11, 2008)

Someone else who keeps a decent sized salty, finally. How big is s/he


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

you can keep crocs in VIC under a advanced licence, he can get to about 7 metres, although i doubt he will get that big while under my care. need a special permit for them over 2.5 metres or so i herd from somewhere.hes only about 90cms at the moment. the freshies(which i dont have any pics of here) will only get to about 2 -3 metres, but are much much smaller then this one (25cms)


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2008)

venus said:


> Whoa, how big is he going to get?
> 
> I didnt realise you could keep crocs, great pics by the way.



big enough to cover a handbag and a pair of shoes at least.......


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

JasonL said:


> big enough to cover a handbag and a pair of shoes at least.......


 
at the croc farm they kill them off and turn them into shoes and handbags etc at about 1.8 metres when their skin is still soft enough and manuverable enough to work with. after that their skin gets tough. this one was freighted down from the crocodile park in darwin. so hes been saved from becoming an accessorie


----------



## m.punja (Mar 11, 2008)

got a pic of how you have this outdoor enclosure set up, I might build one


----------



## venus (Mar 11, 2008)

JasonL said:


> big enough to cover a handbag and a pair of shoes at least.......



LOL

Thats so mean...............but then again, I do need another bag


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

its just puppy run fencing with a tub of water in the corner, nothing special but it does the job, pegged the bottom of the fence to the ground because he figured out how to get under it, now im just waiting for him to figure out he can jump. i went through a couple that he managed to get out of before i found one that works, you really need to watch them for a while to make sure they cant get out, mine still walks around the sides of the fence looking for a weak spot. the fence at this height will only last for about a year or so, then ill have to build a bigger fence. currently working on something for the freshies, so far its not escape proof.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 11, 2008)

so where do they go once they are over 2.5m?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> at the croc farm they kill them off and turn them into shoes and handbags etc at about 1.8 metres when their skin is still soft enough and manuverable enough to work with. after that their skin gets tough. this one was freighted down from the crocodile park in darwin. so hes been saved from becoming an accessorie



where does your crocodile go when your finished with it??? Croc farms skin larger crocs too, their called "Trophy skins" and may be stuffed whole or if not the best quality, cut up and sold as various things in the gift shop. Esp being a male, I'm guessing the over all outlook for handed back pet crocs isn't rosy? Not that I have any problem with it or the croc industry, I like croc meat.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 11, 2008)

In a pool LOL


----------



## m.punja (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm hoping that I can have a set up good enough that my croc's will be willed to the kids rather then given to the farms


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 11, 2008)

it goes into the sewers


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

well, im not going to finish with it, im gonna get the needed permits and keep it. got the land so thats not a problem. and if for some reason i cant get the needed permits then he will go to a nature park or something like that. idont have anything against farming crocs, i wouldnt eat their meat or buy their products though, most if not all of the crocs from the crocodile farms are breed to be male because they grow faster.


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 11, 2008)

im gonna have to move to vic so i can have a croc,


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope for your sake you happen to find a nature park looking for a croc, I bet their will be plenty of others in the same boat, and theres a limited number of nature parks looking for small crocs. Is it up to the owner to find the animal a new home?


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

not likly to need one because i should get the permits no probs, but my friend has a 1.86 metre croc which they are giving to a nature park soon, the enclosure is being built for it at the moment. they didnt seem to have to much of a problem. yes its up to the owner to find the animal a new home, there was a freshie in the trading post last week, they usually get snapped up pretty quick.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 11, 2008)

I was not aware of a permit being required for larger crocs in Vic.

I know of a couple of people that have had them for a couple of decades. They have them in enclosures that are about the size of a garage with a large pool in one half. You need to be seriously dedicated to keep adult salties.

Cleaning out the enclosure can be fun ;-)


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

with the permit im not 100% sure, its just something i herd somewhere and im not 100% on, if i dont need one then Thank god, because the last thing i need is more paperwork, im planning on building a BIG brick shed with a pool in it for the salty, same size as a 3 car garage, then have the other half for the rest of my reptiles, and have an outdoor pool for the salty as well, just for the hot days!!


----------



## eladidare (Mar 11, 2008)

awwww how cute!
great pic!


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 11, 2008)

mckellar007 i am sooo incredibly jealous right now!!
im your age (if your profile is correct) and i just wish i had the money/space/permits that i could keep a coupla freshies and maybe one saltie.. soo jealous haha ill have to move to Melb with my cousins to get that to happen, and even then they would never allow me the privelidge of owning one haha

so congrats hope all goes well for you.
what do you need to do to get the second permit to keep larger crocs? just send more paperwork? if you need it at all of course.

Nat


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 11, 2008)

Does your croc have any sort of hide?


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

herpsrule - i dont think that you do need the permit, but if you do it would just be some paperwork and bacground check against cruelty to animals etc

FRESHIES ARE GREAT, espcially when they are small, because they bite you and think they are soo tough, but they are just cute. salties are a bit of a different story, they bite, and it hurts, and you bleed, and make a mess. but keeping them is a real privelidge!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

NinaPeas said:


> Does your croc have any sort of hide?


 
not in the outdoor one, but inside it has a couple of logs to hide in and under


----------



## m.punja (Mar 11, 2008)

does it use the hides?
my big saltie is not shy by any means. PS if you don't want them to jump don't dangle food above them. I did that to my croc, now it's really dangerous getting him out because he jumps at everything above him, even if it is my hand


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

doesnt use them often, but occasionally he will go into them, just gives him a bit of privacey. cover the eyes when you go to get him out, mine jumps all the time, but you just throw a tea towel over his eyes and then theres no dramas. feed mine in and out of the water, jumps for it, and latly hes taken to deathrolling when i dont let go.


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 11, 2008)

still jealous..


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

haha i would be too!


----------



## snakkko (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you handle them??? By taping there snouts...............i dont know......


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah i try not to tape them unless some1 else is going to handle them, but yeah you can easily tape them up, they are pretty strong and if you dont have a good grip they can wriggle out and snap at you, they dont tame, so its not the kind of pet you get if you want to cuddle them...


----------



## Danny (Mar 11, 2008)

u are very lucky to have one i wish i could have one mum wont let me
lol


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Danny said:


> u are very lucky to have one i wish i could have one mum wont let me
> lol


 

the fact that its illegal in QLD wouldnt have anything to do with it would it?


----------

